# what hay?



## manybirds (Apr 22, 2012)

so if i ask 100 people about hay i get 100 different answers. what type of  hay is good to feed goats? lactating goats? dry goats? bucks/wethers? i have alfalfa but is that too rich? i also have a little grass hay and some timothy/clover (i don't think the timothy/clover is good timothy/clover though if u know what i mean) its about time to buy more hay again and i would like to know before we made any decisions


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 22, 2012)

Really any hay will work as long as the total balance of calcium to phosphorus is at least 2:1. I was using a grass hay but now I'm using an alfalfa/grass mix. My goats really don't like the alfalfa pellets and are just refusing to eat them so it is easier to feed them the alfalfa hay which they love. As long as it is good quality hay. Preferably 2nd or 3rd cutting hay.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 20, 2012)

I feed my goats my goats alfalfa hay, some orchard grass, and some local hay from the farmer's fields here. You're right about getting 100 different answers!


----------



## Catahoula (May 20, 2012)

I feed my two wethers alfalfa pellets, alfalfa hay and whatever grass hay, goat pellets in additional to the pasture.  They are 3 months old now. I will continue the goat pellets for awhile since they are growing. I decided to just feed them alfalfa pellets and not the alfalfa hay since they don't mind the pellets. It will be good protein for them. I will keep grass hay free choice (especially for winter time) and they will have access to the pasture few hours a day.


----------



## manybirds (May 20, 2012)

i've had goats for 4ish years now and first i fed grass wehn i just had wethers now i feed alfalfa/timothy. thanks for all the reply's!


----------

